# html to jpeg ?

## capone007

Hallo zusammen,

ich suche schon eine weile leider vergeblich eine möglichkeit, aus HTML-Code ein jpg (oder welches image-format auch immer) zu machen. am besten wäre ein perl script o.ä.

kennt da jemand etwas?

danke für eure aufmerksamkeit  :Smile: 

----------

## Knieper

Text zu Bild macht man log'weise selten, aber eigentlich reicht a2ps oder vim evtl. mit Syntaxhervorhebung (Forensuche) und dann convert aus Imagemagick. Darf man nach dem eigentlichen Grund fragen?

----------

## Earthwings

kwebdesktop und htmldoc wären ne Möglichkeit, siehe topic 518401.

----------

## Knieper

Moment, er will aus "HTML-Code ein jpg" machen, nicht aus interpretiertem html-Quelltext ein Bild. Sonst koennte er ja einfach den Pearl Crescent Page Saver fuer Firefox oder khtml2png oder Webshot unter W* nehmen.

----------

## capone007

ersteinmal danke für eure antworten  :Smile: 

ich habe mich jedoch nicht ganz klar ausgedrückt, entschuldigt. ich möchte quais via perl-script alle x minuten meine webpage vom server via http herunterladen. den so gewonnenen HTML-Code möchte ich wieder in ein bild umwandeln, dass mir die seite zeigt, wie sie ein browser anzeigen würde. ich möchte *nicht* einen screenshot vom vi o.ä.  :Wink: 

das ganze soll zum "monitoring" einer webseite sein...kann mir da jemand einen heissen tipp geben?

----------

## Knieper

Das haben wir bereits mit mehreren Alternativen auch fuer diesen Fall. Die Firefoxvariante geht per Konsole, ebenso khtml2png. Wenn man will, kann man da auch unnoetigerweise Perl rumbasteln, muss man aber nicht. Monitoring geht aber eigentlich anders, man will ja iA. nur wissen, ob ein Dienst laeuft und da muss man keine Bilder erzeugen.

----------

## capone007

deswegen hab ich "monitoring" ja auch in " geschrieben  :Wink:  ist auch nicht auf meinem mist gewachsen die sache - ich bin nur der glückliche, der es realisieren darf  :Wink: 

die firefox-variante ist ne idee...allerdings möchte ich es gerne auf einem linux-server durchführen, und da will ich kein X drauf haben  :Sad: 

geht das noch anders?

----------

## Knieper

Du kannst versuchen alle Abhaengigkeiten ohne X zu bauen. Imagemagick kann auch html->Bild, allerdings nur maessig ueber html2ps. Ansonsten koennte ein anderer Rechner zum Generieren herhalten (oder externer Dienstleister wie zB. Browsershots).

----------

## think4urs11

 *capone007 wrote:*   

> das ganze soll zum "monitoring" einer webseite sein...

 

*schüttel* das klingt verdächtig nach $Manager will das haben weil 'das ist so weil ich das sage punkt'

anyways, ggf. ist http://browsershots.org/ für den Zweck genau das richtige bzw. mißbrauchbar.

----------

